# Should have waited for JAO



## meadmaker1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Id kicked a few ideas of a citris mead pineapple lemon orange. When I discovered joes A O
The jao directions made me laugh so I did it. Even followed exact. Looks good now very clear but tape says april first per recipe. So it isnt done.
I also started my attempt at what I hoped would be mostly pineapple. 
I was skeptical that the flavor combo of yhe joes wouldnt be my thing bit my mom and mother inlaw I think will love it. 
I sneaked some and wow I was right to my surpise the clove and cinnamon are faint. But the orange certainly takes a back seat to no one. 
I also found this to be true of my mix. As it has begun to clear the orange is too much.
I am tempted to dilute it. Its in a three gallon car boy now, thinking 
1. 4lbs honey with water to make up a full 5 gal.
2. I still have 1 gallon of base mead that I added juice to in the first place with 2 lbs honey and water to fill 5 gal. 
3. Either of the above with some amount of pinaple juice instead of water/ but how much
4.leave it alone cuz the orange will mello in a year or 2.
Ive disscussed with local fermenter store guy and I trust him but what say you


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 20, 2017)

JAOM is a unique novelty mead that works but does so in very counter -intuitive ways only because of the very deep knowledge of the creator of this mead, Peter Bakulic. In my opinion today there is no need for any mead to take 12 months or more to be drinkable. Many commercial meaderies talk about the length of time it takes from pitching to sale is 3 - 6 weeks. The secret behind JAOM is that you follow the recipe exactly. Every ingredient, every process - including the use of bread yeast.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 20, 2017)

The joam ive followed exactly. Put in the jar and dated it 10 wks
I just am not personaly fond of that flavor combo. But it has/is turning out as expected. 
I am hoping that by diluting my mixed citrus with 2 gallons of ? And letting it continue fermenting that the orange will fade.


----------



## Bodenski (Apr 21, 2017)

So my first batch of JOAM is now 5 months out from pitching the yeast. At bottling the pith taste was enough to make me thing I'd have to waste the batch. Now at 5 months it's wonderfully smooth. I think I'll actually start another batch now that I can see how this is ending up. I didn't use the allspice or nutmeg the first time around. I think that will be a part of the next batch. I'm also going to add the orange zest with no pith. 

I've heard some people say they'll always let their JOAM go a year before drinking. I'm clearly not waiting that long, but it's nice to add some tasting notes this first time to see where it's at as it ages. I think the next batch I won't taste for 6 months. But it seems like it will be perfectly acceptable at 6 months if I can decrease the pith.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Let 15 or so folks taste my jaom this week end. Some like myself can drink it but wouldnt choose it, some were ok with it , and some tryed to buy the extra bottle I brought to give my brotner. 
The citrus I made of my own design ,I did nothing to it after original post, The orange boldness mellowed a bunch, and I discovered by accident that the pine apple comes through very well if allowed to sit opeded for an hour. 
I juiced the lemons that I zested for cello and added some along some with fresh cleared pineapple juice to boost these flavors and will sweeten a bit also. But this will be a thinner mouth feel and not as sweet as jaom. 
Time brought my original plan together nicely. 
If I were to reply to original post myself id say hold your course and adjust at the finnish.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Sep 23, 2017)

So I did nothing to this batch
And it turns out that, that was the correct course of action.
The orange mellowed almost undetectabl.
Leaving a light lemon tartness. 
Sweened about a bottles worth that compaired to compair to a moscoto.
Served very chilled at a bbq in aug. It dissappeared quickly and that is the most honest best review I can get.
Time wins again.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Sep 23, 2017)

The rest is still in bulk. 
Getting ready to botyle to free the carboy up.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Well close to a year has gone by sence I started this thread. 
I never got a clear answer or any real coments as to adjustments I might make.
For this I am truly greatful.
I also thank all of you who simply follow these random posts and comment on general good practices. 
I pushed this car boy to the back of the shelf giving it little thought.
In short the flavors mellowed nicely and with a little more honey to sweeten to my taste I was pleasantly surprised. 
I recently entered it in the Newport (Or.) Seafood and wine festival amateur wine making contest. 
And was much more than pleasantly surprised to take a " GOLD "
The certificate has not yet come but I will post it when it does. I found the results posted while looking up festival information.


----------



## Bodenski (Feb 11, 2018)

I have been very surprised how mead gets so much better with time. Apparently I need to make a bunch more so I can just let it sit in the basement  Congrats on the gold. I need to find a local competition so I can enter a bottle of some of my stuff. I have no hope for gold, and I really don't want to lose a bottle of any of the stuff I really like!


----------



## meadmaker1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you bodenski, honestly I would have been tickled with a report card that said it didnt suck. 
Any medal lvl was not expected
My local fermeters center has set themselves up as a pick up site 
The local county fair and state fair are also set up with them
Jason and jennifer thank you guys too.


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 12, 2018)

What a great update! Congratulations.


----------

